# First time Flyer. ohio.



## comrade (May 25, 2014)

please leave advice.

i am heading out on my first trip in two weeks.

pack, dog, tarp, ect. light weight as possible.
i would love to freight it, but am nervouse about my pup,
content, for now, with hitching and walking.

anyone going to be coming through or i may pass, let me know, 
i wouldn't mind a friendly cigarette and a chat.

im sure on a ride to like, indianna, or whatever, out of ohio at the least.

i hate the internet, but decided to try this website.

er, alright, that's it for now.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 25, 2014)

You're in Ohio?

Avoid Ray Tylicki

Safe travels


----------



## Sip (May 25, 2014)

Good luck. Don't wear Skirts, remember to bring water, and hitch from on-ramps that don't curve.


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2014)

i am going to wear a lengthy wool skirt, although with layers, such as a summer weather flight suit underneath. also, any advice from anyone on dogs? im bringing both of mine with me. we are a pack, of course.::shy::


----------



## Kim Chee (May 26, 2014)

Bring a human to help you manage your animals. Sounds like your hands are going to be full. A person traveling with two dogs is pretty uncommon.


----------

